
The Unbearable Lightness of Web Pages - _eigenfoo
https://thelocalyarn.com/excursus/secretary/posts/web-books.html
======
shiftpgdn
I weep for the depths of human knowledge that are lost behind Facebook groups,
dead forums, purged geocities pages, Photobucket and Flickr erasure, and the
countless other hosted services they have been lost to time and profit. But I
wonder if a book is the best way to address this. I recently tried to find
some older books and Amazon's stranglehold on the market has made books with
no active publisher terribly inaccessible. I know this is complaining without
solution but maybe one day we'll find something.

